# pool pump question



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is the pool considered in ground or storable



> Storable Swimming, Wading, or Immersion Pools; or
> Storable/Portable Spas and Hot Tubs. Those that are
> constructed on or above the ground and are capable of
> holding water to a maximum depth of 1.0 m (42 in.), or a
> ...


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

It is an above-ground pool


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> It is an above-ground pool


That means nothing. Read the article Dennis posted. That will determine it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> It is an above-ground pool


If it is 42" or less in depth then it would be considered storable.... If that is so then uf or nm may be used depending where the receptacle is at


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not sure what difference a storable pool would make. Storable pools still have to meet the requirements of section 1. Section 1 will not allow UF as a branch circuit wiring method.

Although not enforceable here is the the code section from the 2008 McGraw-Hill hand book.





> 680.21.
> Wiring Methods. In part (A)(1), the rule specifically requires an equipment
> grounding conductor for “pool-associated motors.” The rule here requires
> that a circuit to a pool filter pump—or any other “pool-associated motor”—
> ...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

cabletie said:


> I am not sure what difference a storable pool would make. Storable pools still have to meet the requirements of section 1. Section 1 will not allow UF as a branch circuit wiring method.
> 
> Although not enforceable here is the the code section from the 2008 McGraw-Hill hand book.


680.21 is in part 2, storable pools shall comply with part 1 and part 3 of art 680


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

360max said:


> cabletie said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure what difference a storable pool would make. Storable pools still have to meet the requirements of section 1. Section 1 will not allow UF as a branch circuit wiring method.
> ...


Thanks, I did not notice that 680.21 was the first part of section 2.


----------



## fjm (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a above ground pool to wire tomorrow, its a permanently installed type. Cord from pump supplied is 6' with a standard 120v three prong molded end. Also is a Chlorinating device to get plugged in.. I understand the length is not gonna fly but I don't get the SG receptacle requirement, 680.22 A2. No longer says locking type but that is in fact what I need to install correct? There is also a The EPB should be 18"-24" around and hit the pool four times, no? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

fjm said:


> I have a above ground pool to wire tomorrow, its a permanently installed type. Cord from pump supplied is 6' with a standard 120v three prong molded end. Also is a Chlorinating device to get plugged in.. I understand the length is not gonna fly but I don't get the SG receptacle requirement, 680.22 A2. No longer says locking type but that is in fact what I need to install correct? There is also a The EPB should be 18"-24" around and hit the pool four times, no? Thanks for any replies.



Correct that the cord is too long. And no you don't need a twist lock so unless the pump comes with a twist lock then you don't need to have one.

Are you sure this doesn't qualify as a storable pool? The length of the cord tells me the pool is not more than 42" deep

If it is not storable- by definition- then the equipotential bonding or perimeter bonding needs to be 18-24 inches from the inside wall of the tub and 4-6 inches below subgrade


----------



## fjm (Jun 26, 2011)

its gotta be 60" deep. I had the HO send me a pic to know what I was up against and when I saw the 6' cord and plug end "red flag" I took a ride there to look at the name plate on the filter and read the paper work with the pump motor and it did say it was for permeant installed pool. Where it says single receptacle would TR single receptacle pass? gonna try to find those pics


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

no matter what type plug in gfci required! right?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Correct that the cord is too long.* And no you don't need a twist lock so unless the pump comes with a twist lock then you don't need to have one.
> *
> Are you sure this doesn't qualify as a storable pool? The length of the cord tells me the pool is not more than 42" deep
> 
> If it is not storable- by definition- then the equipotential bonding or perimeter bonding needs to be 18-24 inches from the inside wall of the tub and 4-6 inches below subgrade


...it may, depends where the outlet is located


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

360max said:


> ...it may, depends where the outlet is located


Please show me the reference in the 2014 NEC. The 2011 required it but not 2014 afaik


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Please show me the reference in the 2014 NEC. The 2011 required it but not 2014 afaik


...I only have the '08 code book, obviously they deleted 680.22(A)(1)? 

Can a standard plug be used for pool pump if it is 6' or more away from pool, looking for '14 cycle answer?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

2011 680.7 no more than 3' cord


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

papaotis said:


> 2011 680.7 no more than 3' cord


I was referring to a twist lock type receptacle that was required by the now deleted section


----------

